# Chiacchierata



## Honeypum

Un amigo me ha escrito:

"Aspetto una tua chiamata per farci una chiacchierata"

Pero no sé que quiere decir "chiacchierata".

Mil gracias.

Bacci!


----------



## Necsus

Charla, conversaci_ó_n.


----------



## sabrinita85

Charla 

edit: Necsus ma sei veloce come una volpe!


----------



## Honeypum

Grazie mille!


----------



## Necsus

De nada, Fiona!


----------



## Honeypum

Necsus said:


> De nada, Fiona!


 
 Sólo una cosa más...voglio sapere se "chiacchierata" e gerga.
Grazie!


----------



## Necsus

Honeypum said:


> Sólo una cosa más...voglio sapere se "chiacchierata" è gergale.
> Grazie!


No, no es formal, pero ni tampoco jergal...


----------



## rocamadour

"Conversazione" es más formal, "chiaccherata" mas amistoso...


----------



## Honeypum

Necsus said:


> No, no es formal, pero ni tampoco jergal...


 
Grazie!!


----------



## Necsus

Grazie a te per le correzioni! 
'Gergale' = 'jerga', como 'gergo'?


----------



## Honeypum

Jergal = adjetivo
Jerga = sustantivo

Saludos,


----------



## Necsus

Honeypum said:
			
		

> Jergal = adjetivo
> Jerga = sustantivo


Pero corregiste jergal en mi post...


----------



## Honeypum

Necsus said:


> Pero corregiste jergal en mi post...


 
Porque pensé que tú lo estabas usando como sustantivo. Ahora que releí tu oración, veo que lo estás usando como adjetivo (tú estás diciendo "no es lenguaje jergal", y yo entendí que estabas diciendo "no es jerga").
Saludos,


----------



## Necsus

Ok. Ahora he entendido. 
Gracias.


----------



## claudine2006

Honeypum said:


> Un amigo me ha escrito:
> 
> "Aspetto una tua chiamata per farci una chiacchierata"
> 
> Pero no sé qué quiere decir "chiacchierata".
> 
> Mil gracias.
> 
> Bacci!


Espero una llamada tuya para charlar un rato.


----------

